# Gamedog's HT/Audio system



## gamedog44 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sony Bravia XBR4 46" LCD monitor
Denon 3808ci AVR
Crown XTi 2000 pro audio amplifier(for front mains)
Denon 2930ci dvd/cd/sacd/dvd-a player
Sony BDP S550 blu ray player
CAVS 203G super CD+G player (for karaoke)
JBL L890'S front mains
JBL LC2 center
JBL L8400P subwoofer
JBL L820'S surrounds


----------

